# Buying Cubs



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I have been looking for my next Cub almost from the moment that I got my first one running.Well my searching is going to pay off. I have bought 2 more cubs. I start 2 weeks of vacation next week.Will be in the Cub Trucking business.
The one is a 1951 cub with a plow ,disc,and C-2 mower deck. It is in good shape,sitting inside a box van body for unpteen years,covered with dust.Someone sawed the hood and added a hinge,moron,looks like crap.I hope I can fix it ,if not I will be looking for a tank and hood.
The second one is a machine I drove as a child.It is owned by a neighbor.She is the widow of a doctor and I mowed thier lawns with this tractor as a kid.It was new then and yellow.The Cub is in the same out building as it was as a kid.Just the mower deck and tractor.
The best part is neither tractor is seized and no outright scary looking problems.Sure will give me something to do. Like I need more to do.Pictures when I get them.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Slipshod,

Glad you have joined the ranks of multiple Cub owners. Yup, like we don't already have enough to do, but when it comes to Cub's 3 or 4 more isn't really called work now is it? :thumbsup: 

The one nice thing about the yellow cub is that it has a lot of personal memories and meaning for you. I have a feeling that is the one you are gonna enjoy rebuilding and then running the most. Fond memories I imagine.

Congratulations, and enjoy Cub Trucking Week!


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Once you start on the Cubs they get in your bloodstream. I've sold my "last" one about 3 dozen times in the last 3 years. They just seem to keep showing up. I bought a truck load of Cub parts a couple of months ago with 3 almost complete Cubs, but there was no good hoods, grilles, or radiator bolsters. I've been putting the parts on e-bay. I swore I wasn't going to buy any more, but my old friend (85 years young) made me an offer this morning that I couldn't refuse. Soooo, now I own another 51. I've already put it in good mechanical condition for him, so all it needs is taking apart and painting. One of these days I'm not going to even look at another Cub. (but I love them)


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Great news! Now, go tell the guys on the cub boards so they'll get off my back.!


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Bigdog. How have you been? Did you ever get those Cubs running you got down here? Just as I think that I got the last one from around here, another one shows up. I'm going to try to post another pic. of one my other friend has for sale for fifteen hundred. It probably won't show up though.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigdog _
> *Great news! Now, go tell the guys on the cub boards so they'll get off my back.! *


We'll still be on your case


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Count on it:ditto:


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Merlin _
> *Hey Bigdog. How have you been? Did you ever get those Cubs running you got down here? Just as I think that I got the last one from around here, another one shows up. I'm going to try to post another pic. of one my other friend has for sale for fifteen hundred. It probably won't show up though. *


Merlin, Have had them both running, but no time to start refurbishing them yet. The parts tractor finally made it here in September. It came with a 184 lo-boy tagging along. The fellow we stayed with when we were there in Feb. had it in one of his barns. Didn't need it and he didn't want to just leave it set around. He practically gave it to me. Has a 5 foot IH mower deck and 3 point hitch & the wide flotation tires.

I don't know where to start. And there's an auction 5 miles from me tomorrow morning with over 50 antique tractors plus parts & implements. Mama's letting me go by myself.

I don't know about this.........................


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

good job on 2 more cubs slipshod. you keep buying you might just just pass my tractor count


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Merlin*



> _Originally posted by Merlin _
> *Hey Bigdog. How have you been? Did you ever get those Cubs running you got down here? Just as I think that I got the last one from around here, another one shows up. I'm going to try to post another pic. of one my other friend has for sale for fifteen hundred. It probably won't show up though. *


Merlin, looks really nice. Let me know if have some time for me to come over and visit. I would love to check out your tractors and your rebuilding processes. (and maybe even pilfer some fresh greens from ya!)    --- Perhaps, I could assist you on a couple projects just to learn a little more and give you a nice hand.
Let me know.

Andy


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Andy, but I don't have any projects going right now. All I have is a bunch of junk left that I will probably be taking to Florida Scrap in Hammond. My wife said I have to clean her yard up again. You can come over any time you want to and drink some coffee and get some greens, and maybe a biscuit. If I can get a good hood and grille for my Super A, I will be refurbishing it next spring though. ( Not "restore" )


----------

